# Blue Dog food warning today from our vet.



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

We just took our 8 week old GSD to the vet today. The first thing she said was "you aren't feeding any blue dog food products are you?" When I asked why she said she's got 4-5 dogs in right now with serious issues related to their food. From what I gathered it was serious enough they could die.
Thank goodness we don't feed Blue but it seems the bad food has made it's way to Arizona.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think blue is made by diamond are they? Is there a new recall?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The foods in the recall were not all made by Diamond, but used the same processing plant.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

We are feeding our puppy the large breed Blue Buffalo dog food right now. Should we stop. I am so freaked out right now. I called PetsMart and they said they have not heard of any recall being on this food. Why would they not know.:wild:


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Even before all these recalls, I didn't like that food. Maybe it's different in the US, but up here, it's quite expensive considering there's not a lot of meat in it compared to other premium brands.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Blue [what]? Which food? Blue Buffalo? Blue Wilderness? Which type in particular?


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

I just called my vet and they are saying they haven't heard of any new recalls for any of the Blue products.


----------



## RamRod (Nov 27, 2011)

While it would still be prudent to check....

Surely you are not all going to freak out over a rather vague first-time poster???


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is the link to the FDA recall list. Click on the Animal Health Tab and that will take you to the pet foods specifically. 

Recalls, Market Withdrawals, & Safety Alerts


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Blue [what]? Which food? Blue Buffalo? Blue Wilderness? Which type in particular?


I'm sorry, since I don't feed Blue products I didn't think to ask which one. She did say she's called Blue several times (no response),called the FDA etc and will continue to raise cain until something is done. She'd also said that the Diamond recall didn't happen until a human got sick and from what I've been reading that's what happened. 
Pretty sad if we have to wait for that.

Imagine how we feel, we have a new puppy and the last dog we had was back in the Kal-Can/Alpo days where you grabbed a bag of Purina dog chow and tossed in some table scraps then called it good. 
Nowadays your hit with "this food is nutritionally correct with probiotics for your specific breed" Probi-what? On top of that, there's recall after recall for food that could KILL your new family member but you're only told after many die or get seriously ill or a human gets sick.
So while I'm a first time poster (since we just got our GSD) I didn't mean to be vague, I thought it was important to pass along not some rumor from the 'net but what a VET told us as we'd hate to see someone's animal get ill.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe you can call the vet and ask if they did mean "Blue Bufallo" since there may be a regional "Blue" food that is not related.

A lot of folks here feed it and it would mean the world to them. ....


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for checking on this. I did not take lightly your comment obviously, and it means nothing less if you are a member here for a year or first time poster, I know you were trying to just let others know. Please find out which kind because due to recommendations on here I chose to switch foods on my puppy to this. Now all the sudden this food is junk according to one poster. I am confused, is this a good kind of kibble for your puppy? I am not going the RAW method, even though it is highly recommended, it is not a method choice for me. Thank you- Please be kind with your replies.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Blue Bufallo has worked well for a lot of people and that is the main thing that counts. It also has a good reputation. 

You really have to take some of what people say (particularly some strongly opinionated individuals) on forums as well as dog food review sites (but this food reviews well) with a grain of salt............

It is true that dog food has evolved, and much for the better (not that long ago euthanized pets found their way into the food chain) but with the market for better foods you have to wade through a lot of hype and a lot of folks moving in to cash out so caveat emptor.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The Diamond recall was done before anyone or any pet got sick, they just found some salmonella when doing their tests.
We are exposed to more salmonella daily on the chicken we fix in our kitchens.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh yea, those were the days.. Remember the "chuck wagon" commercial where the dog is chasing the little horse drawn wagon and the dog slides around the couch? I think of that one all the time. Or Sturdy... Or Ken-L-ration biskit?
You gave the dog some dry food and threw in the kitchen sink mix and everybody was happy....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Heh. I used gravy train once for my dog, thinking I was giving her a treat. We lived in Alaska and only had grocery store varieties there.
She stunk to high heaven farting!


----------



## Gibbs 2012 (May 29, 2012)

What's a good dog food for a 3 month old puppy? My bf doesn't want 2 do the raw diet.. says its gonna be expensive& he's not doing it... what dog foodsare good 2 feed your puppy?


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Heh. I used gravy train once for my dog, thinking I was giving her a treat. We lived in Alaska and only had grocery store varieties there.
> She stunk to high heaven farting!


Yeah a real treat for you. lol:happyboogie:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A lot of folks here like either Innova Large Breed Puppy and Fromm Large Breed Puppy. I went with the Fromm but order it online (actually cheaper than the local store) and am very happy.

There is a sticky note in the feeding your puppy section on things to look for! Too much calcium is the biggest concern (that is an issue with a lot of the grain frees)


Funny someone should metion Gravy Train. I opened a bag of Regional Red for my older dog and immediately had a memory in 1967 of opening a bag of Gravy Train in my granpdarents' shed where they kept dog food. Funny how odor memories are. I wonder if that was back when Mustang went into dog food.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Smells trigger memories like nothing else. 
Go sniff a box of crayons and it's like you're back in kindergarten 

We just tell adopters, _avoid corn, wheat, soy and by-products. _ These ingredients can cause reactions or sensitivities in dogs. I have a hunch the Gravy Train had a boatload of soy!? That was in the early 80s, so I'm not sure.

Nature's Variety is one I have heard alot of folks using these days. We're in the Pac NW, the Diamond recalls weren't over here, so we still use Kirkland Signature and Diamond Naturals. For a large breed puppy we recommend the adult variety dog food which is in a 40lb. bag for around $28.00


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Which food was the little patties?
I remember breaking them up, and feeding my GSD as a puppy. They were like playdoe cakes.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ken-L-Ration??

My dog's better than your dog...






Oh, or Gaines burgers!!

http://www.atticpaper.com/proddetail.php?prod=1964-gaines-burgers-ad-bearded-collie&cat=64


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

The one thing I don't like about Nature's Variety Instinct is the size of the kibble. Very small, like cat food.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Which food was the little patties?
> I remember breaking them up, and feeding my GSD as a puppy. They were like playdoe cakes.


Gaines burgers!!


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Maybe you can call the vet and ask if they did mean "Blue Bufallo" since there may be a regional "Blue" food that is not related.
> 
> A lot of folks here feed it and it would mean the world to them. ....


I know she was talking about Blue Buffalo just not which specific version. I will call her in a few minutes and ask.
Again, sorry I didn't think to ask earlier.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

jimj said:


> I know she was talking about Blue Buffalo just not which specific version. I will call her in a few minutes and ask.
> Again, sorry I didn't think to ask earlier.


**On edit:***
Just got off the phone with the vets office. They're in the middle of filing *FDA* paperwork on this issue. I was told Lamb and Rice was one of the versions that was identified but the complete list wasn't at hand so that's all I got. This vets office has started telling all of their patients to stay off Blue Buffalo completely until this is resolved.

I was also told that a lawsuit was filed today against Diamond, a 1 year old girl died apparently from bad dog food she touched. I was also told that more Diamond (plant) products were added to the recall list as well as another of their plants which expands their recall area further west (not good for me). 
I'm starting to look real hard at Newman's Own as it has never had a recall and looks like it's pretty well rated.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I found this. Several recent complaints!

May be a good site to bookmark.

Consumer complaints about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I didn't see anything about a baby dying but one got sick...wonder where the vet's getting the info??

Costco, Diamond Pet Foods sued over contaminated dog food : The Issaquah Press – News, Sports, Classifieds and More in Issaquah, WA


http://vitals.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...-sickened-by-dry-dog-food-lawsuit-claims?lite


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh crud... So anyone know what plants make Blue Buffalo? Do they make any other dog food? Is natures recipe safe?


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Oh crud... So anyone know what plants make Blue Buffalo? Do they make any other dog food? Is natures recipe safe?


Doesn't look like it matters what plant, complaints (according to link posted above) are all over the nation from east to west and the products are varied. 
I guess that's why the vet told me to completely stay away.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

jimj said:


> Doesn't look like it matters what plant, complaints (according to link posted above) are all over the nation from east to west and the products are varied.
> I guess that's why the vet told me to completely stay away.


Oh sorry I wasn't clear. Natures Recipie is not a Blue Buffalo product at least I don't think... I just wanted to make sure it wasn't made at the same plant, like all those different dog foods that were made at the diamond plant that got recalled.  I've been feeding Science Diet for years but recently learned that it is not the best anymore. So I switched over to one that supposedly had better ingredients....


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Nature's Recipe is made by Del Monte Foods and has no association with (not manufactured by or in the facilities of) Diamond Pet Foods. 

Blue Buffalo also has no association with Diamond and none of their foods are manufactured at Diamond's plants. As far as I can tell, the manufacturer of Blue Buffalo's dry foods is CJ Foods ( Pet Food Manufacturing - Home ). They use a different manufacturer for their canned foods, American Nutrition ( Home ) as far as I can tell.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Nature's Recipe is made by Del Monte Foods and has no association with (not manufactured by or in the facilities of) Diamond Pet Foods.
> 
> Blue Buffalo also has no association with Diamond and none of their foods are manufactured at Diamond's plants. As far as I can tell, the manufacturer of Blue Buffalo's dry foods is CJ Foods ( Pet Food Manufacturing - Home ). They use a different manufacturer for their canned foods, American Nutrition ( Home ) as far as I can tell.


Thanks.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Nature's Recipe is made by Del Monte Foods and has no association with (not manufactured by or in the facilities of) Diamond Pet Foods.
> 
> Blue Buffalo also has no association with Diamond and none of their foods are manufactured at Diamond's plants. As far as I can tell, the manufacturer of Blue Buffalo's dry foods is CJ Foods ( Pet Food Manufacturing - Home ). They use a different manufacturer for their canned foods, American Nutrition ( Home ) as far as I can tell.


Ya, but can you say for certain that CJ or Del isn't being supplied by the same company that supplies Diamond??? Looks like that could be the case. What's been bugging me is that the lamb has had issues, which leads me to believe that suppliers and or the manufactures aren't cleaning the equipment correctly. This is getting really crazy. Look at the last sentence.... A vet on site I don't believe that for one second. Anyway CJ isn't the only one makes their product, now who could that be??

*Blue Buffalo* (verified by company 3/27/07)  

*SOME PRODUCTS RECALLED. 4/19/07 & 4/26/07* See website for details
Brands include BLUE for dogs, and Spa Select for Cats
No products made by Menu Foods (have never used Menu)
Products do not contain wheat gluten, soy, or corn
All ingredients from US except lamb from New Zealand
Some products manufactured by CJ Foods (according to FDA website)
They do not manufacture food in their own facility. Manufacturer is confidential but they have their own vets and staff on location at all times and ingredients are tested before and after each run.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Ya, but can you say for certain that CJ or Del isn't being supplied by the same company that supplies Diamond??? Looks like that could be the case. What's been bugging me is that the lamb has had issues, which leads me to believe that suppliers and or the manufactures aren't cleaning the equipment correctly. This is getting really crazy. Look at the last sentence.... A vet on site I don't believe that for one second. Anyway CJ isn't the only one makes their product, now who could that be??
> 
> *Blue Buffalo* (verified by company 3/27/07)
> 
> ...


So, since it's confidential it "could" be run on Diamond equipment or anywhere else for that matter. 
Question; if it absolutely wasn't run at a Diamond plant or another recalled plant then why (considering all the negative publicity lately) wouldn't they come out and say so?:thinking:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

jimj said:


> So, since it's confidential it "could" be run on Diamond equipment or anywhere else for that matter.
> Question; if it absolutely wasn't run at a Diamond plant or another recalled plant then why (considering all the negative publicity lately) wouldn't they come out and say so?:thinking:


I don't think he is implying that Blue Buffalo's food is produced at any plant owned by Diamond. He is saying that it is possible that the meat and/or meat meal these companies use may be coming from the same supplier. 

If the companies buy their ingredients from the same source and those ingredients are tainted before they reach the facilities that process them into pet food then it doesn't matter what facility the food is manufactured at. It points more to the quality, or lack there of, of the suppliers and to each plants quality control, inspection and testing of incoming ingredients. If the ingredients are coming in tainted and aren't properly tested and inspected the resulting food is going to be tainted regardless of who manufactures it or where.

I don't believe Diamond makes any of Blue Buffalo's food. They make food for a whole handful of companies, some their own and some on contract, but Blue is not one of them.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think Diamond makes their food, but then again being so hushy hushy bugs me, therefore who knows for sure, but them. I have posted many times about the trust issue and by not coming clean about the possibility of where ALL their food is made sends me a red flag. It just allows people like me to narrow down my choices of what dog food to choose. 

On a different matter I contacted Orijen again about who runs day-day operations. Bonnie says they do. I like Orijen, but I am concerned about Bedford being involved.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *I don't think Diamond makes their food, but then again being so hushy hushy bugs me, therefore who knows for sure, but them.* I have posted many times about the trust issue and by not coming clean about the possibility of where ALL their food is made sends me a red flag. It just allows people like me to narrow down my choices of what dog food to choose.
> 
> On a different matter I contacted Orijen again about who runs day-day operations. Bonnie says they do. I like Orijen, but I am concerned about Bedford being involved.


That's what I mean, unless they address this issue instead of hiding behind confidentiality what's one to think? 
I think if you won't tell the public that it's NOT made in a Diamond plant (or Chinese for that matter) then you must be afraid what'll happen when the public does find out where it's made.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> On a different matter I contacted Orijen again about who runs day-day operations. Bonnie says they do. I like Orijen, but I am concerned about Bedford being involved.


Champion keeps evading your questions. Typically, when a private equity firm buys a company, they replace the CEO and other executives, and lay off staff. When Bonnie says "they run the company", the real question is who is the "they" she is referring to. Yes, it is true that Champion runs the business, but who is Champion? Is it the family who used to run the company, or is the "they" now Bedford?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

This is why I feed Orijen. So far I have been thrilled. My checkbook does not like it though
Orijen is based in Canada. Having heck getting Regional Red because this meat supplier ran out. All these recalls have caused an increase in sales


----------



## Kearanen (May 27, 2012)

I just checked Dog Food Advisor for the latest recalls. Blue Buffalo was recalled a long time ago, 10 /8/2010. It doesn't seem to be on the current list.
Dog Food Recalls | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I believe that the poster is relaying that this is something new


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the OP has 7 posts. :crazy:



RamRod said:


> While it would still be prudent to check....
> 
> Surely you are not all going to freak out over a rather vague first-time poster???


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

doggiedad said:


> the OP has 7 posts. :crazy:


True, but the recent posts on the link I provided make it worth watching to me........


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

The OP said they took their dog to the vet today and the vet currently has 3-4 dogs sick on Blue. That was what, three days ago? Maybe the recall hasn't surfaced yet. Those things can take time...I would keep a close eye, especially with all the Diamond recalls. I don't think Blue is manufactured by Diamond, but it just is an eye opener as to what kind of things can slide by in industries like this....


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

hey, i just took lexie off kirkland dog food and switched her to bb, i cant believe that there is a problem with this food too. now if i switch her over to another food they will recall that! CRAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> the OP has 7 posts. :crazy:


Oh my, at what post count do people become credible? 

All I was doing was attempting to pass along a warning I got from our vet (who's having a heck of a time with alerting BB) so no other dogs had to get sick. With what I was told PLUS the various recent complaints found on the 'net including other vets warning their clients btw, I would think it's prudent to take notice and pay heed.

Think about how Diamond has handled their recall (or not handled it) and how long it took them to actually say something to begin with. 
Maybe it's in the first few months of denial stage?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I thank you for the info and have passed it on. We have serious problems in this country with this market and yes they drag their heels on recalls.$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

On any forum there are those who doubt the credibility of anyone new-in part due to recurrent trolls coming on (and for some reason this section gets hit pretty hard because people tend to be emotional about dog food)

Just ignore it and talk to us about your puppy in the puppy section! You have given us a warning which, to me, is something to watch and not act on....not very much out there on this topic.

A lot of posts on loose stools and vomiting, and I met a rep at the dog store yesterday. He was saying how people switch to a rich food and experience problems as they are adjusting if they don't do it right. Well, that can be true but it *could* also be something else. 

FWIW, the dog rep did not know who made the food for them  
Other than "its not made by Diamond" and "its made in the USA" and I just stated that I was not going to buy any food if I did not know where it was made. I have never been impressed by any dog food rep I have met though.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

Thank you! 
I understand trolls and being wary, if it were not backed up by other documented complaints I'd be wary too. 
I'm with you about reps, kind of like "some" car dealers. We ran into the Nutro rep at Petsmart and while a nice enough guy he couldn't answer some of our questions and seemed to dodge others.
As for the "rich food" thing, I get that part but it doesn't explain crazy blood counts or internal organs showing damage,blood in the stools etc. I'm also with you on the idea that if a manufacturer refuses to say at a minimum where their stuff is made I don't need them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> the OP has 7 posts. :crazy:


i think a poster is credible with 1 post untill proven wrong. my comment
was directed at RamRod in a ,  manner.



doggiedad said:


> the OP has 7 posts].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I was just at TSC, their shelves are stocked with Diamond/4 Health/BB


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i think a poster is credible with 1 post untill proven wrong. my comment
> was directed at RamRod in a ,  manner.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

